# Weekday vs Weekend



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

Henry is 11 months old, and is brilliant in every way. Aside from one thing - he doesn't understand that _sometimes _, my wife and I would like a lie in.

This means that on weekends, he gets up at 7am - the same time he'd get up on weekdays. You'd think that after 11 months, he'd have gotten the routine but he hasn't, meaning that we never ever get a lie in as one of us always has to get up with him.

Any advice would be lovely.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Both my two are in crates and from about 6 months of age have just been left in them a bit longer at weekends. We cover their crates with a dark blanket and this just seems to keep them quiet until we are ready to get up. The latest I would leave them is 9am but they would have been put to bed a bit later the night before and had their last wees later so can last ok. I do have a son who can get them up but then this sets off a whole load of barking and whining for me, so we find it just best to leave them.


----------



## Elzo (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. We initially crated him, but he outgrew it, and if I'm honest we love having him sleep on our bed or in our room. It's just that he will wake up every morning at the same time, regardless of if we are sleeping or not.

I've tried tricking him so that he only wakes up when he hears my alarm, but it didn't work! He's too clever for that!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it not possible to get up let him out for a pee and maybe feed him and then go back to bed for an hour, taking him with you? A lot of dogs will be happy to do this.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Elzo said:


> Henry is 11 months old, and is brilliant in every way. Aside from one thing - he doesn't understand that _sometimes _, my wife and I would like a lie in.
> 
> This means that on weekends, he gets up at 7am - the same time he'd get up on weekdays. You'd think that after 11 months, he'd have gotten the routine but he hasn't, meaning that we never ever get a lie in as one of us always has to get up with him.
> 
> Any advice would be lovely.


give it another year,,,lol Lady has just started to understand the beauty of a sleep in


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Let him out.....grab a drink and then all pile back in the bed for a read and a snuggle.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Noodle will still knock on the bedroom door at 6am on weekends (the time I get up on weekdays) I get up let her out and then crash out on the sofa and she goes back to sleep and wakes me up again between 8am and 9am. So I do get a lie in but not in my bed!


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Enzo never knew it was the weekend when he was in his cage but now with sleeps upstairs with us he's much better. I normally get up at 6am during the week but he doesn't go for a wee till I go downstairs at about 6.45 at the weekend he tells us he wants to go out at about that time but comes back up to bed, sometimes he's a bit active but we give him a fuss & for a bit then ignore him & then he will go back to sleep. Even when my hubby gets up at 8 ca
use he wants to be with me he'll stay upstairs till I get up. I do play more /later with him Friday night to tire him out which helps. If you just stay in bed & not get up for him he might get the idea


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes let them sleep with you at weekends. My OH is up at 5 am every morning so at weekends they are itching to get up at the same time. When they sleep with us they will lie-in for ever!


----------

